# Do you make handmade cards?



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi, wondered if any of you are into crafts and make your own handmade cards? Thats what I have been doing this past 2 years to take my mind off things,...
looking to find any buddies that enjoy the same thing, perhaps we can share any tips and tecqniques, or do a lil crafty swap sometime


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

We were going to get the £37.95 off ebay as its a good deal.
then we found 1 at the NEC craft show with 2 free dies included so with the free dies an no postage  it worked out about the same as the 1 on ebay.
so we were quite lucky
our local craft shop sells them for £80 thats just the machine    thats a rip off
thanks so much for the ebay link......I know where Im getting my dies from now   
Sarah xxx


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello
have fun making up your boxes  
I also have some of the quickutz so I can cut some of those for you...no probs
when your not so busy we can do a list of all our dies an then I can make some cut outs for you
have a great time in Manchester
luv Sarah xxx


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

hello
thanks for the list...you have some nice dies
here is my list  

sizzix large
elephant
brontosaurus
jelly frame
house and tree

sizzix medium
gifts...i think the same as yours set of 2
butterfly
ballons... set of 2

sizzix small
double heart
flowers...2 flowers and leaf

quickutz dies
sheep
stork and bundle
nappy pin
baby bottle
baby rattle
football
butterfly
teddy bear
2 different baby outfits
2 girls dresses 
some of the quickuts are made up from more than 1 piece so you have to stick them 2gether     can be a bit of a pain but look cute when finished
chat soon
luv sarah xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,
I make and sellcards, scrapbooks, minibooks, wooden angels,tooth fairy boxes and wedding stationery and gifts...I love it all.....
Sam


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I've been thinking of handmaking cards for ages now .... anyway, was in WH smiths today, and really got into a magazine I was browsing through ~ can't remember the name, but it was a card craft magazine.    

Its my birthday at the end of the month, and I've finally decided to get off my bum and ask for some card making tools!  

Can any of you recommend any websites/shops/etc?    

I'm hoping to start with Christmas cards and then go on to Birthdays etc. 

Marie xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Marielou said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I've been thinking of handmaking cards for ages now .... anyway, was in WH smiths today, and really got into a magazine I was browsing through ~ can't remember the name, but it was a card craft magazine.
> 
> ...


HobbyCraft is a great shop for bits - they are opening up supersotres all round, so keep your eyes peeled 
http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Marielou....you could try http://www.craftcreations.co.uk 

I get card blanks from them but they do lots of other stuff too.....have fun,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks so much Tony and Lizzy ~

I've decided to drag Mark to Hobbycraft tomorrow   as I did spend a lot of today looking at deals for the X box 360    my revenge!! 

I'm going to check out the craft creations site now ~ Thanks for the quick replies!

Marie xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought you were coming to the Knutsford meet tomorrow ;(

Have fun dragging Mark to the shops tomorrow !!

Tashja xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, I make cards too - have always made my own cards really, but have only just got into it really this year.

Marie

The craft sites I use are www.craftsulove.co.uk

http://www.card-inspirations.co.uk/shop.htm

http://www.eclipseexpress.co.uk/shop/

Some of my very early creations are on this page

http://www.eclipsecardcraft.co.uk/card%20gallery/readers_gallery/readersarchive17.htm (wedding cards about halfway down that page)

www.getcrafty.co.uk

I think my favourite card to date is on here:

http://www.getcrafty.co.uk/gallery/valentine_cards

(Purple sparkly one with the wedding cake)

Those Mulberry flowers are from http://www.themulberry-bush.com

I'd love to swap hints and tips with people - for example, I am hopeless at rubber stamping!

Also, I currently have about 200 cards, 70 of which are Xmas ones and I'd love to sell them - I'm trying to find out about schook fairs, but does anyone else have any ideas of where I could sell them? Anyone had any luck with selling over the internet?

Love Laura xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've relly just got into card making.  MY mum has been doing it for a couple of years bt since about Aug i've got into it myself and got some equipent. i'd love to hear other peoples ideas etc


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am on E-bay now looking as I have decided I have no hobbies 

Any hints as to what I need and what can wait !??

Tashja xx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes I do love making cards!!! Also any chance you could help with post about Guest books
I have been making cards for about 18 months or so now, its great and so nice that people appreciate them so much!!!
xx


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi there

I make cards and have done for nearly 2 years.  I am absolutely addicted to it!  I work full time, but card making takes up most of my spare time (when I am not TTC!)

I sell a lot to work colleagues, family and friends and my vet and hairdressers also sell them for me.  I have sold about 2500 now.

Do you do it as a hobby, or to make a bit of cash?  What is your 'thing'?  I have recently started experimenting with a heat gun and embossing powders, but up until then it was mainly toppers and funky foam.

It would be good to hear from you.

Kathy x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

I have only recently started making cards, and I'm very much a novice! 

I hope this does not offend, and should warn you baby mentioned from here on: 

I am hoping to either make, or pay someone to make, some hand~made birth announcements for me.    I've done a google search, and found some lovely sites, but most peole do a normal insert, and I wanted a special poem putting in, as well as the usual 'Name, weight, sex' etc.    The problem with making them myself is that as I will not be finding out the sex, it will be a lot of work when I think I will already have my hands full!  I don't mind having a neutral theme, and I was wondering if there was some good websites around with good ideas, or magazines even.    Or if anyone knows of a good website where they handmake cards, that would be fab.  

Marie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

that sounds a really lovely idea Marie


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Hi

I make all types of handmade cards - stamping, iris folding, decoupage etc.  Also enjoy cross stitching.

Found two local shops near me which also offer mail order.

www.pullingontheglitz.co.uk

www.kookykards.com

There is also a shop in Tiptree (famous for jam)  called the cheap shop - it is an a crafters heaven.

Love to share ideas with everyone

Lindsey
x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Iv just recently taken up card making and am really enjoying it. I went ot hobbycraft on wednesday and bought a load of stuff!  I also want to get into scrapbooking myy friend does it and they look lovley.  thougght i would start with my gorgeous dog who we got last year.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I love do crafts every so often you get freebies


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow i never knew this was here lol ive been doing crafts for a few years now and like some always sold them to family and friends and gave to them to recive etc but this weekend im finally bridging out and doing a craft fair both sat and sunday so ive been busy busy doing loads of stuff, i have tried selling over the interent and does not go down very well to be honest ( ifound too many people doing them) some of the sites i use are http://www.jacquescrafts.co.uk/ this is a very good site and do loads of good stuff very cheap too especially if you like decopauge she is always adding new things to site and is a wondeful lady who runs it i met her through a craft group on msn never met her but we have become true friends lol (if you do order please mention keeley) postage is very cheap too and quick i also use Range not very many shops about but omg talk about geting things cheap they do everything ans i also use ebay but be carful some very tacky stuff on there cant wait to start chatting more if anyone wants details on craft fair its at markham grange gaden centre and they are having them every weekend u to xmas and its £20 for th weekend very cheap again lol its near A1 at doncatser will post again soon p.s im crap with rub ons they never seemt o take any ideas where im going wrong

love and hugs kee xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

hi, sorry to but in but im after an xmas card for my brother and his boyfriend, i can only seem to find the ones in the shops which say 'to both of you' but i would love to be able to give him one that says 'to my brother and his boyfriend' i dont mind weither its a sentimental type card or a funny one (2 santas kissing under the misletoe?)

if anyone can make one for me i would really apreicaite it, and obv i will pay  

please pm me if you can help,

love maz xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hey I have a tip for all you card makers..........
When you go to B&Q or Homebase if you go to the wallpaper section, there are always rolls for each pattern open for you to take samples, I actually asked a lady if it were ok to take some home she told me take what I like (only then thinking how to decorate my lounge) I find that the new trendy patterns are very nice to go on cards and make nice backgrounds and you can do so much with them....and its free!  .


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers for that tip Elaine!!!! Might try it.

I have another little tip too. If you run out of your glue stick and you don't have anymore...get a lolly stick and scrape the glue out and spread instead.

I have 3 birthday cards to make but just don't have motivation at all  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there, fellow crafting ladies .

Thanks for those handy money saving hints, MRShope2007 & MrsRedcap - both great ideas .

I started making decoupage cards a short while back & am now the proud owner of a lovely, shiny new website built by my brainy partner to sell my gorgeous cards from, but am wondering if anyone has any ideas about how I can spread the word about my website so people can benefit from my lovely cards . (Sounds very presuptions, doesn't it ?? )

I am now very busy, slowly building up stock levels as each card can take hours to make ( I can't work due to health reasons & all this card making keeps me busy & out of mischief lol) ......... It took me aaaaaaaaages to take good pics of all the beautiful cards designs to put on my website yesterday & I am still not happy with some of them  !

I have had business cards & sticky labels printed to stick on the back of my lovely cards as a form of contact - me thinks I might be getting ahead of myself a bit lol !.

Please don't get me wrong, I really am not trying to advertise my cards thru this great forum - just looking for ideas about getting my website seen . If any of the Mods find this post breaking any rules, please delete it.

Any info would be muchly appreciated .*_


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Message for Chezza:

I just tried to im you, but your im box is full ..........*_


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Bluelobsterkeeper

You have probably found the Pink Pages section by now, but if not, that's what you want! Good luck.

Carole
xxxxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thanks very much for your post, Carole, much appreciated .

Will indeed try the Pink Pages out when I have built up enough stock .*_


----------

